# De donde sale el valor RMS?



## Thorren (Feb 13, 2007)

hola que tal, necesito ayuda con un tema, lo que pasa es que necesito saber de donde sale el valor RMS (.707)
es debido a una formula?
de donde aparece?
espero que me puedan ayudar 
saludos


----------



## mabauti (Feb 13, 2007)

es un valor que te relaciona la cantidad de calor de Corriente Directa y la de Coarriente Alterna
link : http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valor_eficaz


----------



## jose-negro (May 12, 2008)

tengo una pregunta el valor de watt de las bocinas son rms o pmpo?


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

lo dan en los casos PMPOP  power music peack out put  o RMS real music sound, eso depende del fabricante  
y con respecto a la pregunta segun lo que he leido cada fabrcante tiene su forma de calcular estos valores.

el valor que uno debe tomar es el de RMS el de PMPOP es el el valor tomado hasta con distorsion, por eso es que vez en algunos equipos  que dicen 3000W  y seria bueno saber el valor RMS de ese mismo equipo.
saludos


----------



## luismc (May 13, 2008)

jose-negro dijo:
			
		

> tengo una pregunta el valor de watt de las bocinas son rms o pmpo?



Ninguno de los dos. En realidad son watts "average" o valor medio.

Es incorrecto hablar de watts RMS, *no existe* tal cosa.

No confundir con Amperes o Volts RMS, que en este caso es correcto. 

Cuando hablamos de watts, "sin apellido", o sea, a secas, se entiende que hablamos de watts "average" o medios que es el resultado de multiplicar volts por amperes eficaces o RMS, pero insisto, nunca son watts RMS, un error muy extendido.

Saludos.


----------



## luismc (May 13, 2008)

Thorren dijo:
			
		

> hola que tal, necesito ayuda con un tema, lo que pasa es que necesito saber de donde sale el valor RMS (.707)
> es debido a una formula?
> de donde aparece?
> espero que me puedan ayudar
> saludos



Hay que aclarar que la expresión RMS = 0,707 x MAX tiene sentido únicamente si se aplica a una onda senoidal periódica.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 13, 2008)

La cosa es asi:
watts es igual a tension por corriente.
watts RMS (real music power) es igual a la potencia maxima que se puede lograr rectificando el pico de la onda de salida. No son watts reales, y el aparato nunca podra entregar esa potencia en realidad.
watts PMPO son los watts japoneses comerciales, exageran todo en un 1000%. si el aparato entrega unos 20watts reales ellos seguro colocan 4000. si entrega 30 watts reales colocan 5500.

no se dejen confundir por el comercio. utilicen los datasheets de los integrados y amplificador transistorizados para saber cual es la tension maxima de salida y la corriente maxima limitada, y asi sabran la potencia real.


----------



## luismc (May 13, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> La cosa es asi:
> watts es igual a tension por corriente.
> watts RMS (real music power) es igual a la potencia maxima que se puede lograr rectificando el pico de la onda de salida. No son watts reales, y el aparato nunca podra entregar esa potencia en realidad.
> watts PMPO son los watts japoneses comerciales, exageran todo en un 1000%. si el aparato entrega unos 20watts reales ellos seguro colocan 4000. si entrega 30 watts reales colocan 5500.
> ...



RMS viene de "Root Mean Square" y se encuentra perfectamente definido en Wikipedia, en la entrada http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_mean_square donde por otra parte también indican que es la potencia media (average en inglés, Pavg) la que se puede calcular, y *nunca* la potencia RMS que *no existe*.

La medida PMPO (Peak Music Power Output) se supone que es la máxima potencia que puede entregar el dispositivo, sin importar si es durante 1 minuto o 0,1 segundos de tiempo antes de quemarse. Esta medida no tiene relevancia ninguna bajo el pto. de vista del consumidor, carece de interés.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 13, 2008)

Conciderenlo como quieran, yo lo he averiguado y comprovado yo mismo sin leer en ningun wiki nada.

compre hace tiempo un amplificador el cual dice: 100w+100w, no dice ni RMS ni PMPO. bueh, hace unos dias se me rompio el pote multivueltas digital y lo tuve q cambiar, al destapar dicho aparato descubro que contiene 2 integrados TDA7296, los cuales SEGUN EL DATASHEET del fabricante (SGS Thompson Microelectronics) dice: potencia maxima 30watts en RMS potencia continua, y la maxima disipasion es de 60w a punto de quemarse, debido a q los semiconductores a mayor temperatura mayor disipasion y a la vez mas se calientan y asi hasta q se queman.

ninguna de las 2 potencias del datasheet es compatible con la comercial.

saludos.


----------



## luismc (May 13, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Conciderenlo como quieran, yo lo he averiguado y comprovado yo mismo sin leer en ningun wiki nada.
> 
> compre hace tiempo un amplificador el cual dice: 100w+100w, no dice ni RMS ni PMPO. bueh, hace unos dias se me rompio el pote multivueltas digital y lo tuve q cambiar, al destapar dicho aparato descubro que contiene 2 integrados TDA7296, los cuales SEGUN EL DATASHEET del fabricante (SGS Thompson Microelectronics) dice: potencia maxima 30watts en RMS potencia continua, y la maxima disipasion es de 60w a punto de quemarse, debido a q los semiconductores a mayor temperatura mayor disipasion y a la vez mas se calientan y asi hasta q se queman.
> 
> ...



Ah bueno, no problem !

Uno es libre de pensar que la tierra es plana.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 13, 2008)

Eso de la Tierra es plana lo decian... ha ya se! los españoles, hasta que llego cristobalito a mostrarles lo contrario... pobres ignorantes.

lo de la potencia es asi, el amplificador dice 100w+100w powerful amplificadorfier system etc etc pero la potencia de los integrados es de 30w. en la exageracion puede llegar a 60w pero nunk a 100.


----------



## Guille DJ (May 13, 2008)

ok amigo pues respondida tu pregunta eso de los watts rms, pmpo, average, y demas mierdas deberia de haberse estandarizado hace muxo, pues trabajo dia a dia con ellos, y la verdad los comerciantes no hacen mas que engañar a la pobre gente que los compra, si el integrado entrega hasta 60w y pues su valor nominal son 30w, pues no hay mas, ni 100, ni 200, en modo puente, ni na de na, la potencia hay que pagarla, y ningun fabricante esta dispuesto a perder dinero, asi que seguiran engañandonos siempre

un saludo

por cierto la tierra si es plana 

(yo tb soy español)


----------



## luismc (May 13, 2008)

Guille DJ dijo:
			
		

> por cierto la tierra si es plana



Siempre lo supe, y si no, ¿como iban a mantenerse en pie sin caerse nuestros amigos los australianos o los chilenos y argentinos?


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 13, 2008)

Obviamente nos mantendremos en pie no solo por las 4 tortugas gigantes, sino tambien por la accion de la fuerza centrípeta ejercida por la tierra al girar. no se que habra pensado la reina cuando colon le quiso parar un huevo, pero si se que piensan en europa de:
Messi
Tevez
y tantos otros. . . . . . . . . por los q pagan fortunas he?

seguimos en contacto sip?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

jose, corrijo el valor en Watts de las cornetas es así a secas sin apellido como dice luis, watts.

lo otro en lo que me extendí es el que le colocan los fabricantes a los equipos de sonido  para hacerlos mas llamativos . 

el archivo en cuestion esta relacionado con esa misma pregunta.


----------



## jose-negro (May 13, 2008)

Saludos. 
Aun no le entendi con los watts de las bocinas y que son watts "average" o valor medio.
Lo que quiero es buscar unas bocinas a un radio de mi carro el radio saca 45*4 watts y no tengo manual.
¿que bocinas le puedo poner y valor? 

Saludos.[/youtube]


----------



## asherar (May 13, 2008)

Thorren dijo:
			
		

> hola que tal, necesito ayuda con un tema, lo que pasa es que necesito saber de donde sale el valor RMS (.707)
> es debido a una formula?
> de donde aparece?
> espero que me puedan ayudar
> saludos



¿ A ver si es cierto que un dibujo dice más que 1000 palabras ?

Editado: Parece que no! Dibujo removido.


----------



## Eduardo (May 13, 2008)

Amarillo + Rojo  = 0.707 --> OK!
Amarillo + Verde  = Integral(seno(pi*t) dt,0,1) = 2/pi = 0.6366 != 0.707 -->  Nones.

Edit.

Otra vez editaste turro! pero ahora es peor.

Amarillo + Rojo  = 0.707 * pi 
Amarillo + Verde  = Integral(seno(t) dt,0,pi) = 2


----------



## asherar (May 13, 2008)

Si esta vez tenés razón. Ya lo arreglé. 

Saludos, amigo !


----------



## Eduardo (May 13, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Si esta vez tenés razón. Ya lo arreglé.
> Y ya que te diste cuenta podés aportar la solución,


Es que *no hay* solucion en esa grafica.  
El famoso 0.707 (en realidad es raiz(1/2) sale de promediar *el cuadrado* de la amplitud. Significa que en *ese grafico* nunca el area verde va a ser igual a la roja.



> en vez de agredir.


Donde esta la agresion?


PD. Deja quietos los mensajes pooooor favor!  esto no es un chat!
Cuando te sugirieron editar era nada mas para no que escribas en varias etapas un mensaje.


----------



## asherar (May 13, 2008)

Si edité, es porque consideré que con esas frases el comentario se hacia personal. 



			
				_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ...
> Es que *no hay* solucion en esa grafica.
> El famoso 0.707 (en realidad es raiz(1/2) sale de promediar *el cuadrado* de la amplitud. Significa que en *ese grafico* nunca el area verde va a ser igual a la roja.
> ...



*Esa *es la solución ?
Gracias amigo !


----------



## Eduardo (May 13, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> *Esa *es la solución ?


Eso esta referido al grafico que habias hecho.
Respecto al tema del hilo "de donde sale el 0.707?" es una respuesta muy incompleta.

El 0.707 sale de hacer un promedio cuadratico de una señal senoidal ( Valor cuadratico medio o RMS=Root Mean Square)

Si la señal es S(t) = Vpk*seno(2pi*f*t) , su valor cuadratico medio en un periodo es:
Vrms = Raiz(Integral(S(t)^2 dt,0,T)/T) = Vpk/raiz(2) = 0.707*Vpk

El significado fisico es que si tenemos una tension senoidal en bornes de un elemento resistivo puro, la potencia disipada sera la misma que si hubiera una tension continua de valor Vrms.



Respecto a los comentarios que se hicieron sobre las distintas clases de potencia (rms,pmpo), no es que haya distintas energias ;-)  sino que se refiere a la potencia admisible en distintas condiciones de excitacion.

Ejemplo:
- Watios RMS (Root mean square) se refiere una excitacion senoidal (los mas representativos).

- Watios PMPO (Peak Music Power Output) se refiere a la potencia admisible durante un intervalo corto de tiempo (milisegundos).
Es un valor que no tiene sentido en un equipo de audio, pero se le da manija porque a la masa le gustan los numeros grandes.

- Watios musicales. Corresponde a la potencia entregada usando una onda cuadrada o solo la 1er,3er y 5ta armonica . Usados en las decadas del 60/70 para "aumentar" un 40% la potencia en amplificador.  Felizmente desaparecieron.


----------



## asherar (May 14, 2008)

No me queda claro como hacés: Integral(sen^2(t) dt). 

De qué software es esa notación ?



> Integral(S(t)^2 dt,0,T)/T)



A ver si esta vez podemos sumar esfuerzos ? 

S. E. U. O.


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> No me queda claro como hacés: Integral(sen^2(t) dt).
> 
> De qué software es esa notación ?
> 
> ...



Es del _EduSoft_  ,  a falta de simbolos matematicos se escribe en texto plano como a uno se le canta tratando que no haya ambiguedad.


Graficando el cuadrado de la amplitud (o la potencia) como ahora, si te da la suma de areas.


----------



## asherar (May 14, 2008)

Si ya veo.


----------

